# Zapco AG200 scheme



## allammo (Nov 12, 2009)

hi,

I'm looking for a scheme of a Zapco AG200

it's a little burned and I want to fix it.

thank you!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What is wrong with it?

Matt


----------

